# reason and logic



## Scott (May 5, 2006)

can anyone link to good articles on the need for Christians to use reason and logic (with biblical authority), as opposed to being controlled by feelings? Thanks


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (May 5, 2006)

i like:
http://hypermetrics.com/personal/frd.html

on the topic of reason, faith and doubt.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 5, 2006)

Here is a review of 'Logic' that Gordon Clark wrote.

*Logic*

And here is an article by Gordon Clark.

*God and Logic*


----------



## Civbert (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rmwilliamsjr_
> i like:
> http://hypermetrics.com/personal/frd.html
> 
> on the topic of reason, faith and doubt.



Interesting read, but the author is wrong at a couple critical points:


> At any rate, the passage from James makes it clear that mere intellectual assent does not constitute real faith. While the facts can be analyzed rationally, the ultimate expression of faith is neither rational nor irrational. Faith is ultimately expressed in action.



First this is incoherent. If faith is not rational, it must be irrational. It can not be rational and irrational at the same time in the same sense.

Second - the common antagonism against the rational thought is seen in his statement that faith is not mere intellectual accent. I think faith is simply that, intellectual assent. Saying faith is more makes it something other than a gift from God, it becomes our emotional response. The author misapplies James 2:19 to make his point. The problem is, his conclusion does not follow. The demon believes in God and shudders. The demon's faith in God is enough to convict him. The point of the verse isn't that the demon's faith was not genuine because it was "merely intellectual", the point was faith in the mere existence of God (no matter how genuine) is insufficient for salvation. 

A genuine intellectual accent (faith) will result in trust. So saying faith is defined by trust is unnecessary. True faith leads to trust and obedience, but neither of these things define faith - nor should they.



P.S. Almost forgot to add this link: What is Saving Faith - by Gordon Clark. This explains it better than I do.







[Edited on 6-1-2006 by Civbert]


----------



## Vytautas (Jun 1, 2006)

Also, not only does belief in God on the part of the devil have no effect because there is more to saving faith than belief in God, there is no salvation for any spirit being because salvation is from sin and death which Adam brought into the world and so death passed onto all men and not demons in at least one sense which is physical death but some might argue that both have died spiritually.


----------

